# PM9 Mags, looking for cheaper alternatives



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get additional mags for my PM9 and cheaper then Kahrs price? I dont mind aftermarket providers as long as they make a decent mag. Im not looking at using these for concealed carry just for range practice. FYI love the gun, very accurate and since i added the Crimson Trace laser even more usable. Also looking for thoughts on holsters for concealed carry.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheaper than Dirt has factory mags for a lot less than Kahr. Their shipping is a little high but they are overall cheaper and they ar Kahr mags.


----------

